# Danish: Kan I ikke lige hjælpe mig



## DownUnder81

Jeg vil høre om, hvorvidt dem, der taler dansk som et morsmål, synes, at den følgende setning er høfelig på dansk og hvis ikke hvorfor ikke:

"Kan I ikke lige hjælpe mig med et spørgsmål?"

Jeg er i meningen, at 'ikke' skal bruges, når man vil fremsætte en høfelig anmodning eller en tilbud til en anden. F.eks.: "Kan du ikke hente mig et glas?" (Can you please get me a glass, please?) -og- "Vil du ikke spise nogle pasta mere?" (Would you like more pasta?) -og- "Har du ikke nogle stole, som jeg må lige låne?" (Have you got any chair that I can please borrow?)

Nait


----------



## hanne

You didn't give us any context - in what kind of situation would you use the sentence. When discussing politeness it's important to know what the setting is. I believe the setting is "asking a question on an internet forum like WRF", so I'll base my answer on that.

The problem isn't as much with "ikke" as with "lige". "Lige" implies that the favour being asked requires very little effort to do. When referring to a question, answering with more than a couple of words is usually beyond "lige". In "Har du ikke nogle stole, som jeg lige må låne?" it won't cost _you_ much effort that _I'_m borrowing your chairs - asking in this way implies that I'll also get the chairs myself and put them back afterwards, so it really won't be any extra work to you.

"Kan du ikke hente" is not very polite either, "Vil du ikke" is much better. You're not home safe just because you've got "ikke" in your sentence.


----------



## DownUnder81

Jeg synes det er spændende. Kan vi analysere "Kan I ikke lige hjælpe mig med et spørgsmål? videre?

Først  jeg vil give kontext for post nummer 1. Jeg vil høre om, høfelighed i  spørgesmål, der anmodner eller tilbuder noget. Spørgesmålene er mellem  mennesker, når en vil spørge en anden, om de kan gør eller laver noget  og man vil blive høfelig, og når man vil give noget til en anden eller  vil spørge om, en anden vil have noget ekstra. Som i de følgende  spørgsmål:

-- Anmodning fra en mor til et barn: "VIL du ikke hente mig et glas?" (Can you please get me a glass,  please?) 
-- Tilbud til en gæst: "Vil du ikke spise nogle pasta mere?" (Would you like more  pasta?)
-- Anmodning mellem naboer: "Har du ikke nogle stole, som jeg må lige låne?" (Have you  got any chair that I can please borrow?)
-- Anmodning mellem hel fremmede: "Må jeg ikke komme forbi?" (Can I pleaes get past?)
-- Tilbud i et forraetning/butik: "Har du ikke noget småpenge?" (Do you have an small change?)
-- Anmodning mellen venner: "vil du lige holde pakken for mig?" (Can you pleae hold the parcel for a moment?)
-- Anmodning mellem medarbejder: "vil du ikke købe en cappuccino til mig?" (Can you please get (buy) me a cappuccino?)

Jeg  er egine, at 'vil' i stædet for 'kan' er mere høfelig, når man spørge  en anden for at lave eller gør noget. Derfor, det er vigtig nok, for at  huske, når man vil blive høfelig, når man spørge en anden for at lave  eller gør noget, for at bruge 'vil' og ikke 'kan'. Er det rigtig? 

Synes  du (hvem, der læser disse text), høfeligheden er et kobination af  syntaks og nogle ord som 'ikke' og 'lige'? (Som kan findes i eksampler  over) 
--- På mit dansk kurses og i mange bøger, der kan findes masse  information om, hovrdan 'ikke' OG 'lige' kan bruges for at gør  anmodningen eller tilbuden mindre. Det betyder, dem, der bliver spurge,  kan synes, at anmodningen er ikke stor eller overvældende. Det  er ikke som engelsks 'dubative mood' og ord som 'please'. Dansk har  slet ikke det i hverdags språk. En gang i mellem hører man frasen "vær  sødt", men det er ikke normalt at gør. Man hører oftere på gaden, i  butikene og i barene en af, eller en kobination af, "ikke" og "lige" for  at formidle høfeligheden. Det er hvorfor, jeg skrev "Kan I ikke lige  hjælpe mig med et spørgsmål?"

Tak for feedbacken, Hanne. Jeg er  her for at forbedre mit dansk. Altså, vil du ikke svare på dansk, når  jeg spørger på dansk, tak? 

Nait


----------



## hanne

DownUnder81 said:


> Jeg synes det er spændende. Kan vi analysere "Kan I ikke lige hjælpe mig med et spørgsmål? videre?


Yes we can, *if you provide a context*. What is and isn't polite depends very much on the situation, so please describe the situation where you want to use the sentence. Who's talking, what sort of questions are we talking about, how long will it take to provide the requested help with them, etc. Telling us what politeness is, isn't context, and until we've got a context, we can't meaningfully discuss the politeness of your sentence.

It is correct that the words "ikke" and "lige" can be used to make a request more polite, however, they can also have the opposite effect, if used incorrectly.

I'll comment on some of your other questions in a PM to avoid going further off-topic.


----------



## ligato

Et lille indspark herfra:

Du kan jo sagtens sige "kan I ikke lige hjælpe med...." og alle de andre eksempler, som du gav. Og i daglig tale er det også helt fint at bruge dette udtryk - specielt i situationer (som hanne også sagde), hvor der ikke kræves så meget af den anden. Fx "Vil du ikke (lige) hente et glas vand til mig". Her kan du dog også på mere høflig vis sige: "Vil du ikke være sød at hente et glas vand til mig?".

På samme måde kan du med fordel sige "Vil I være søde at hjælpe mig med at....". Det vil blive opfattet langt mere venligt.
Derfor vil jeg generelt sige at "være sød" kan bruges i mange sammenhænge til at understrege henvendelsens høflighed.

Og ja - 'vil' er mere høfligt end 'kan'.

Håber dette gav mening, og at det hjalp dig videre. I øvrigt en lille detalje: Det hedder høflig og høflighed - ikke høfelig og høfelighed


----------



## BlueSuede

This is an interesting question in Swedish too. Like (P1) "Kan du inte hämta mej ett glas vatten?". The answer will be "Jovisst, gärna!"
Is it polite in Swedish? Yes, I think so. The negative form (with "inte") is more polite than (P2) "Kan du hämta mej ett glas vatten!", which is more like an order. The answer might be "Hämta själv!"
But the orderlike, imperative, is (P3) "Hämta mej ett glas vatten!", no question here, obey or die!

So P1>P2>P3 from more to less polite.

Another ways to ask someone politely to bring me a glass of water might be:
"Vill du hämta mej ett glas vatten"
"Skulle du kunna hämta mej ett glas vatten"
"Mmm, det skulle vara gott med ett glas vatten nu"
...and certainly more ways than these. The degree of politeless can be discussed, but accompanied with a certain kind of gesture, smiling, and other body language might help the situation. Also the relationship between the questioner and questionee help decide of the degree of politeness needed to get the glass of water in your hand, without needing to get it yourself.

I know this is Swedish and not Danish, but I'm sure that it can bring the discussion forward. Or not.


----------



## ligato

Ja, men her er svensk og dansk meget enslydende. Dansk har samme rangorden mht. høfligheden.

Vil du ikke være sød at hente et glas vand til mig > Vil du ikke hente et glas vand til mig > Vil du hente et glas vand til mig > Hent mig et glas vand
Hvilket er: Venligt > Lidt venligt > Neutralt > Ordre

Alle formerne afhænger vel lige så meget af tonefaldet - hvis en sætning udtales i en konstaterende form: "Vil du hente et glas vand til mig!", lyder det jo ikke engang som et spørgsmål, mere som en indirekte ordre. Mens hvis tonefaldet hæves til sidst: "Vil du hente et glas vand til mig?" - så er det lidt bedre... Som på alle andre sprog.

Nå, men måske hjalp det...


----------



## hanne

ligato said:


> Du kan jo sagtens sige "kan I ikke lige hjælpe med...." og alle de andre eksempler, som du gav. Og i daglig tale er det også helt fint at bruge dette udtryk - specielt i situationer (som hanne også sagde), hvor der ikke kræves så meget af den anden.


Man kan sige det, ja, det er grammatisk ok. Men spørgsmålet var "er det høfligt?". Jeg mener nej. Hvad synes du om det? Vi har stadig ikke fået nogen kontekst, men høflighed er ofte noget man bruger over for folk man ikke kender (særlig godt). Her vil jeg mene at "Kan I ikke lige" absolut ikke er høfligt, og nok vil få en del til at svare nej til forespørgslen.

Emnet for denne tråd er høfligheden af konstruktionen "Kan I ikke lige" - mig bekendt har svensk ikke en tilsvarende brug af "lige" (som er det jeg især mener er problematisk i den givne sætning). Jeg foreslår at vi får afklaret hvor høflig den oprindelige sætning faktisk er/opfattes, inden vi begynder at foreslå alternativer.


----------



## DownUnder81

ligato said:


> Et lille indspark herfra:
> 
> Du kan jo sagtens sige "kan I ikke lige hjælpe med...." og alle de andre eksempler, som du gav. Og i daglig tale er det også helt fint at bruge dette udtryk - specielt i situationer (som hanne også sagde), hvor der ikke kræves så meget af den anden. Fx "Vil du ikke (lige) hente et glas vand til mig". Her kan du dog også på mere høflig vis sige: "Vil du ikke være sød at hente et glas vand til mig?".
> 
> På samme måde kan du med fordel sige "Vil I være søde at hjælpe mig med at....". Det vil blive opfattet langt mere venligt.
> Derfor vil jeg generelt sige at "være sød" kan bruges i mange sammenhænge til at understrege henvendelsens høflighed.
> 
> Og ja - 'vil' er mere høfligt end 'kan'.
> 
> Håber dette gav mening, og at det hjalp dig videre. I øvrigt en lille detalje: Det hedder høflig og høflighed - ikke høfelig og høfelighed



Mange tak for informationen. Det ligne hvad jeg blev underviste. Det er svaert for at vide i hvilken mode hoefligheden kan bruges og i hvilken slags saetning ved en situation den skal bruges. Pragmatik og diskurs, ik'?

Igen, tak for hjaelpen.

Nait


----------

